# Wow



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

So I dont even know where to begin....I knew some of you were sending me packages since I was asked for my address, but I didnt expect this. I wanna appologize for not being timely about thanking yal, but I've been busy with doctors/hospital stuff. I want to thank each of you for being an awesome BOTL. I've told all of you that I serve my country with no regrets and its an honor to protect this community. I want to thank the New York crew for hooking me up in San Antonio. I received several packages from you guys last week. Brian, Brian, Brian.......my mother says you're crazy. I can't even thank you enough man. Five friggin boxes of cigars plus countless other sticks....GOF, ISOM, and much much more......Love ya brother. The rest of you chaps are amazing also. I came home from Gander Mountain today with my new Springfrield XD .40 Sub-Compact and my front door was DESTROYED. I found Brian's Fed-Ex package and 3 other USPS packages. Koolhand....sofamon....TJ....you guys are awesome. Paint, my old man put ur package in my humidor for me earlier this week. Thanks brother. Hopefully I'll be home in a few weeks for good and continue my care with a civilian doctor. The retaliation will begin then.....

P.S.......my coolidor is overflowing 

-Hutch


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

They look great!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great man!! you deserve it!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The NY crew did a fantastic job. Congratulations


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Once again Brian shows his outstanding class. That's just awesome Hutch and man, if there ever was someone who deserved it, it's you brother! The boys from NY are also NOT to be taken lightly - that's some great bombage there - BIG TIME! Congrats there Hutch and keep on truckin! Let us know what you think of the XD .40 subby too. I have an XD .40 5" and I love it! Anyway, enjoy bro, enjoy! 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice hit guys and to a well deserving BOTL and Military Man. Glad your doing well hutch--now take what the doc tells you and then smoke a couple cegars to boot---Take Care Bud!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hope you like them David you deserve them more than you know ...Your service means a lot to so many.A million thanks for your sacrifice for our freedom brother.Respectfully Mike Get well soon Dhutch


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad to see they arrived safely, and congrats on the new XD .40, there is nothing better than cigars and handguns...well except for being at the shooting range and having a great stick.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad you like them.PM me if you don't know what the little unbanded 1 in my bomb is.:wazzapp:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

No thanks necessary just heal up and thank YOU for your service.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

You deserve it buddy!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Enjoy them Brother you truly desirve them!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow well 
deserved


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome hit for a deserving bro!


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad to see the love for a deserving BOTL!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> No thanks necessary just heal up and thank YOU for your service.


ditto


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice!!! Enjoy..


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> No thanks necessary just heal up and thank YOU for your service.


Same Here


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

NY thanks YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Just enjoy them and keep getting better! 

Semper Fi!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

enjoy the great sticks!! those are some awsome pictures!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I missed this post today, but just a few minutes ago David called me to see how things where. Yeah right! That's the kind of guy he is, checking in on me LOL. Well he said he is doing better but he still has a ways to go. He told me about all the great BOTLs taking him out and the big box from Brian! David is a great young man and I want to say thanks to everybody for putting a smile on his face, boy that he doesn't have a permanent one already! And thanks again to you David! You freaking rock!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Quite a gifting. You must have impressed somebody along the way.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Outstanding hit Brian on a very deserving BOTL!! P.S. David, you better get another cooler*


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Outstanding hit Brian on a very deserving BOTL!! P.S. David, you better get another cooler*


more incomming?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very deserving and Get well!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Awsome hit... get well soon.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You deserve it. I hope all is well and nice choice on the handgun. My brother just bought the same one.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Way to go David. Well deserved.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

No doubt- you deserved it brother. I've got an XD .40 as well. Sounds like we have the makings of an XD club going here.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! thats impressive!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That is so freakin' awesome, Hutch! Better get to smoking buddy!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Well-deserved, my friend!


----------

